# Coach5's First Cycle Log



## coach5 (May 13, 2011)

Getting ready to pin for the first time on Sunday. This is my very first venture into AAS. I will be running a combo of Test-E/Clen/A-dex. I am looking for a re-comp/cut. I expect to have extraordinary results after finding out this week that I have very low Test and high Estradiol. My PCT will commence 14 days after last shot and will be Clomid/Nolva/A-dex. I will only update this log on Sunday's unless there is a major change/discovery in the middle of the week. Here are my basic stats....I will post actual stats each Sunday.

Age- 34
Height- 6'
Weight- 235-237lbs(fluctuates with water)
Body-fat- 15% give or take a few tenths

Weeks 1-10= Test-E @ 250mg twice weekly
Weeks 1-10= A-dex @ .25mg everyday
Weeks 1-2, 5-6, 9-10= Clen @ 20mcgs ramped up to tolerable level

PCT
Weeks 13-16= Clomid @ 100/50/25/25
Weeks 13-16= Nolvadex @ 40/30/20/10
Weeks 13-16= A-dex @ .25 everyday
Weeks 13-14= Clen @ 20mcgs ramped up to tolerable level


----------



## coach5 (May 15, 2011)

Ok guys....took my first dose of Clen and A-dex yesterday. I chose to do my first Test-E shot this morning in my right quad.....not bad at all. No pain, no sting....nothing. Here are all of my current stats as of this morning too....

Weight= 236.2
LBM= 196.6
BF%= 15.08%
Waist= 36
Naval= 36.5
Hips= 43
Neck= 16.5
Chest= 46
Biceps= 14.5
Forearms= 13
Thighs= 24.5
Calves= 17.25

My daily caloric intake based on my LBM for this week will be 2835. 

P/C/F ratio will be as follows.... 50/35/15


----------



## coach5 (May 16, 2011)

OK...Here is the new workout split I will be using during these next 16 weeks....

Monday- Chest, Back, & Abs

Tuesday- Quads, Hams, & Calves

Wednesday- 45min of cardio

Thursday- Shoulders, Triceps, & Biceps

Friday- Chest, Back, & Abs

Saturday- 45 minutes of cardio

Sunday- off

All workouts will be followed with 15 minutes of medium cardio.


----------



## coach5 (May 18, 2011)

OK...my stuff is definitely legit....think I have a case of test flu.....2nd shot was earlier on Wednesday


----------



## coach5 (May 22, 2011)

Here is this weeks update...

Weight= 241.4
LBM= 201.0
BF%= 14.58%
Waist= 36
Naval= 36.75
Hips= 43
Neck= 16.5
Chest= 46.25
Biceps= 15
Forearms= 13.5
Thighs= 25.5
Calves= 17.75

Before any of you start flaming me about my gains, let it be known that I am aware that Test-E will not illicit any gains for the first 3-4 weeks. I know that the increase in weight, LBM, and size is from the addition of creatine to my diet and the upped protein intake. I am taking 10g daily of creatine. Some of the weight I gained is also probably from me being constipated for the last 3-4 days.(Took laxatives this morning) I have noticed a lot more definition in my abs this week up until around Friday when my bowels decided to stop working. I will also add that my skin seems to be tighter and I'm more vascular too. I finally started noticing some effects of the clen this morning when I raised the dose to 140mcg. Tomorrow is my 10th day on the clen, but I may extend it out to 14 days since I'm just now reaching my target dose it seems. I will update again next Sunday.


----------



## coach5 (May 24, 2011)

OK...Quick update that I thought was important...

GP Test-E is G2G... Today is day 11 and I noticed last night that I'm starting to slightly break out on my face, neck, upper chest, shoulders, and back. Skin also feels a bit oily. I have never had a problem with acne before in my life, so I know this is directly attributed to the test-e. I guess it is time to start bathing in epsom salts frequently to help dry the skin out.


----------



## coach5 (Jun 3, 2011)

Just a quick update before I measure on Sunday.....

Day 21

Strength is starting in increase and so is endurance. My last set on decline bench today was 2x405. I'm actually sore in my chest for once after a workout too....my pecs feel like they've been in a battle of tug-o-war. Acne has increased around my hairline and on the back of my neck....trying to combat with epsom salt baths every night. I have put on weight since beginning my cycle, but have leaned at the same time. I can see my top two abs somewhat clearly and the ones right below them are starting to show too. I'm staying pretty bloated from the amount of water I am drinking....around 2 gallons per day. I'm going to guess that my BF% is somewhere around 13.5% and my weight should be around 245-247.  I am starting a 3 day cleanse as of tomorrow morning so I will be completely leaned out when I hit the beach in Hawaii. My next update should be this Sunday.


----------



## coach5 (Jun 5, 2011)

Here are the updated stats as of this morning Day 23...

So far I have gained 8lbs exactly....and 11.9lbs of LBM. I've lost .75" from my waist and my naval. I've gained an inch on my chest and forearms. I've gained .75" on my biceps and calves. I've also put 2.5" on my thighs. Progress is rearing it's head slowly on the scale and measuring tape, but daily in the mirror. I'm hoping that the results stay at this pace for the remaining 2/3's of my cycle as I am officially 1/3 finished. 

Weight= 244.2
LBM= 206.4
BF%= 13.89
Waist= 35.75
Naval= 36.25
Hips= 43.5
Neck= 17
Chest= 47
Biceps= 15.25
Forearms= 14
Thighs= 27
Calves= 18


----------



## coach5 (Jun 19, 2011)

Day 37...Halfway point

So I have officially reached the halfway point of my cycle...the results so far are pretty staggering, but I expected them to be since this is my first run with AAS. I am up about 13lbs total and about 17lbs of lean body mass. The a-dex and clen have completely kept the bloat away. I have no water retention and no sign of moon face either. For the second half of my cycle I will be keeping a very close eye on my diet and also will be upping my cardio considerably. I have dropped a little over 2% bodyfat while on and if I drop another 2% that will put me just above my goal of reaching 10% bodyfat. I know if I clean my diet up completely and up my cardio I can easily reach 10% or lower. My vacation didn't have much of a negative effect on my cycle either....I guess all of the walking and swimming help with my poor diet. I was able to get in all of my workouts except legs.....unfortunately the hotel didn't have anything for me to use for a leg workout, unless I did a bunch of lunges with 50lb dumbbells. I am really starting to look forward to my second cycle this winter which will be comprised of Test-E, Equipoise, and either Anavar or Winstrol. Here are my current stats:


Weight= 249.4
LBM= 211.4
BF%= 13.84
Waist= 36
Naval= 36.25
Hips= 43
Neck= 17.25
Chest= 48.25
Biceps= 15.5
Forearms= 14
Thighs= 27.5
Calves= 18.25


----------



## coach5 (Jun 30, 2011)

Forgot to update my stats on Sunday.....

Stats as of Day 44:

Weight= 246.4
LBM= 210.2
BF%= 13.27
Waist= 35.5
Naval= 36.0
Hips= 43
Neck= 17.25
Chest= 49.0
Biceps= 16.0
Forearms= 14
Thighs= 27.5
Calves= 18.25 

I will be going high rep and light weight the last 3 weeks of my cycle as well as focusing on more HIIT to drop my midsection down as flat as I can.


----------



## coach5 (Jul 17, 2011)

Day 65......Only 1 pin left after this morning

Here is what's been going on the last 3 weeks.....

Somehow I severely hurt my shoulder/forearm/wrist on my left arm. I have only lifted 4 times in the past 3 weeks and only twice in the past 2 weeks. The much needed time off has helped my injuries tremendously and I plan on hitting it full bore starting tomorrow. I also found out that my dad has lung cancer and he had one of his lungs removed earlier this week. We've been on the go so much the last 2-3 weeks that I've blown my diet to complete crap too. The only noticeable effects of not working out and eating bad is really in my chest and the tape measure shows it too. Size is the same in all areas and definition is too as it was 3 weeks ago. 

Here are my current stats as of this morning.....(a little bloated too)

Weight= 250.2 (+3.8)
LBM= 213.2 (+3.0)
BF%= 12.95 (-.32)
Waist= 35.5
Naval= 36.25 (+.25)
Hips= 43
Neck= 17.25
Chest= 48 (-1.0)
Biceps= 16.0
Forearms= 14
Thighs= 28 (+.5)
Calves= 18 (-.25)

 I've noticed the past few days that when I'm not bloated that my stomach is about the same size as my waist. I may try to remeasure it and my waist in the morning tomorrow if I'm not as bloated and edit my stats.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 17, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Day 65......Only 1 pin left after this morning
> 
> Here is what's been going on the last 3 weeks.....
> 
> ...


 
sry to hear about the injury

just hit it had when you can get in there


----------



## coach5 (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok people....here are the end results of my completed cycle after PCT:

     Day 1  Day 1  Current
                PCT

Wt- 236.2  250.2   238.2 

LBM- 194.5  213.2  205.1

BF%- 15.96 12.95  13.14

Waist- 36.5 35.5   35.0

Navel- 37 36.25   35.0

Neck- 16.5 17.25   17.0

Chest- 46   48    47.5

Bicep- 14.5  16  15

Fore- 12.5  14  13.5

Thigh- 24.5  28  27.5

Calf- 17.25  18  17.75


Overall I am satisfied with my results. I was able to accomplish my goals too...I lost bodyfat while increasing lean body mass. As you can see from the numbers, I'm still holding on to about 10lbs of gained LBM and I dropped about 3% bodyfat too. Due to continuing problems with my left shoulder/left bicep/left forearm/left wrist, I have taken the past 3 weeks off and I believe that has affected some of my measurements as well. I plan to hit the gym again starting next Monday...real light with high reps, just to see how my left arm feels. I will more than likely do a whole body workout 3-4 times next week just to get back into the swing of it and then start back on my routine after that.

Are my results typical, above average, or below average for a 10wk run of Test-E??


----------

